# Softwareverkauf: Vertrag, Lizenz, Copyright



## DarthShader (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

es geht darum, dass ich demnächst beginne, ein größeres Software Projekt für eine Firma zu entwickeln. Ich habe vor Kurzem ein Gewerbe angemeldet, und habe demnach einen Gewerbeschein. Die Bezahlung wird also so laufen, dass ich jener Firma am Ende des Projektes eine Rechnung erstellen werde.

Nun komme ich aber zur eigentlichen Unklarheit. Ich möchte gerne einen Vertrag machen, in dem klar wird, was genau programmiert wird (z.B. welche Funktionen enthalten sein müssen etc...). Deshalb die Frage, gibt es solch einen Standardvertrag, wenn man Software verkaufen will (klar, dass die Funktionen und Beschreibung des Programmes nicht standard sein kann, aber vielleicht das drum herum) oder könnte man einfach einen eigenen aufsetzen? (Dabei habe ich Angst, irgendwas wichtiges zu vergessen...)


Die zweite Sache ist, dass es momentan 2 Möglichkeiten gibt, die Software zu verkaufen. Einmal könnte ich der Firma das gesamte Programm inklusivem Quellcode überlassen, sodass ich es komplett abgebe und die Firma dann danach meinen geistigen Eigenzum besitzt (sie also auch die Möglichkeit hätte, es weiter zu entwickeln oder weiter zu verkaufen).
Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre, das Programm fertig zu schreiben und dann am Ende nur eine Lizenz an die Firma zu verkaufen. Ich würde dann mein geistiges Eigentum behalten und auch die Copyright-Rechte, könnte es möglicherweise auch irgendwann einmal weiter entwickelt oder weitere Lizenzen verkaufen.

Ich hoffe das ist alles richtig so, ich bitte um Korrektur wenn irgendwas falsch ist oder ich etwas nicht bedacht habe.

Da ich letztere Möglichkeit anstrebe (Lizenz), würde ich gerne wissen, ob es auch hier irgendwelche Anlaufstellen (z.b. im INet) gibt, wo man sich über solche Lizenzen informieren kann. Möglicherweise gibt es auch hier eine Standardprozedur, wie man vorgeht, bzw. was drin stehen muss etc.... bin über jegliche Information sehr dankbar, weil ich mich da überhaupt nicht auskenne.

Also 2 Dinge: wie läuft das mit dem Vertrag, oder wie sollte ich die Software verkaufen (inkl. Sourcecode oder als Lizenz) bzw. wie muss so eine Lizenz aussehen.



Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe, danke!


----------



## JojoS (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
also bei Punkt eins erstelle ich für gewöhlich eine Ist- und eine Soll- Analyse die als Anlagen dem Werkvertrag begefügt habe. Im Vertrag wird dann vereinbart, bei wem Lizenz und Weiterentwicklungsrechte nach Programmübergabe verbleiben. Soweit ich weiß ist es kein Problem zu vereinbaren, trotz des Auftrages, den Du evtl. auf Stundenbasis abrechnest, die weiterverwertungsrechte trotzdem bei Dir bleiben. 

MfG

Jojo


----------



## DarthShader (5. Oktober 2004)

JojoS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also bei Punkt eins erstelle ich für gewöhlich eine Ist- und eine Soll- Analyse die als Anlagen dem Werkvertrag begefügt habe. Im Vertrag wird dann vereinbart, bei wem Lizenz und Weiterentwicklungsrechte nach Programmübergabe verbleiben.



Danke für Deine Antwort. Was ist jedoch ein Werkvertrag? Ich bin momentan in der Sitation, noch nie einen Vertrag abgemacht bzw. erstellt zu haben. Gibt es solche Standardverträge? Wenn ja, wo kann man diese bekommen, oder falls nein, wo informiere ich mich über die Dinge, die in einem solchen Vertrag zum Verkauf der Software wichtig sind?

Über jegliche Informationen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Oktober 2004)

Such doch einfach mal bei Google nach Schlagworten wie "Musterverträge", "Vertragsvorlagen" und "Vertragstexte". Da findest du eine ganze Menge Beispiele zu allen erdenklichen Situationen, mit Sicherheit auch einen Werkvertrag. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du dich ja auch mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis umhören, ob irgendjemand in engerem Kontakt mit einem Anwalt oder Notar steht, der sich unter Umständen bereit erklären würde, dir mal ein paar kostenlose oder günstige Tips zu geben.


----------



## DarthShader (5. Oktober 2004)

Nagut, ich werde mich dann einmal weiter informieren, um einen Vertrag aufsetzen zu könnnen, danke für Eure Hilfe soweit.

Ich hätte da noch eine andere Sache, die sicher auch hier ins Topic passt, ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich schreiben könntet.

Es geht, wie schon gesagt, um den Verkauf einer Software, die ich speziell für einen Kunden entwickle. Nun bin ich in der Phase, dem Kunden den Preis für die Software nennen zu müssen. Ich empfinde dies jedoch als sehr schwer kalkulierbar. Nehmen wir an, ich nehme einen festen Stundenpreis, dann müsste ich ermitteln bzw. abschätzen, wieviele Stunden ich benötige, bis das Programm fertig ist. Während der Entwicklung jedoch können sich neue Dinge ergeben, der Kunde möchte dies anders, oder das läuft nicht ganz wie geplant, hier ist noch was zu machen... deshalb die Frage, wie könnte man am besten vorgehen, dem Kunden einen ungefähren Schätzwert des Preises bzw. der Arbeitszeit nennen, und eine gewissen tolleranz zulassen? Wie geht ihr da vor, wenn ihr den Preis von vornherein nicht genau festlegen könnt, oder setzt ihr einen genauen Wert?


Die zweite Sache, die mich momentan beschäftigt ist, wie regelt man es mit Fehlern im Programm bzw. Support der geleistet werden muss. Wo setzt man den Endpunkt, ab dem man sagt, das Produkt ist fertig und Vertrag erfüllt? Was ist, wenn der Kunde irgendwann einen Fehler entdeckt, muss man den als quasi "Garantieleistung" dann kostenlos bereinigen? Wie handlet ihr soetwas, bzw. wie könnte ein Support der Software im Nachhinein aussehen (das Produkt ist wie gesagt nur für einen Kunden, speziell angepasst).


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir bei diesen beiden Punkten noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte und Tipps geben könntet.


Nochmals Vielen Dank


----------



## bfsdasauge (6. Oktober 2004)

Generell gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang zwei Arten von Verträgen:
1. Dienstleistungsvertrag: Dort wird vereinbart, dass man für eine bestimmte Vergütung einen bestimmten Sachverhalt beackert. Also in deinem Beispiel ein Programm schreibt. I.d.R. wird in so einem Vertrag eine Stunden/Tagesschätzung mit reingenommen, damit der Auftraggeber eine Kostenschätzung machen kann. 

2. Werkvertrag: Dort wird vereinbart, dass ein bestimmtes Gewerk (also z.B. ein Stück Software) erstellt werden soll. Meist wird von Auftraggeberseite darauf gedrungen, dass das zu einem Fixpreis gemacht werden soll. Die andere Variante wäre die Verrechnung des tatsächlichen Aufwandes. 
Bei Fixpreisprojekten sollte man schon einen gute Risikoabschätzung machen können, damit man sich auf sowas einläßt. Und man sollte diesen Risikofaktor mit in die Aufwandsschätzung einfließen lassen. I.d.R. sind Festpreisangebote teurer, als Aufwandsangebote (für den Kunden natürlich).
Um das Risiko zu minimieren und um ständigen Änderungswünschen des Kunden zu begegnen muss man immer ein Pflichtenheft als Vertragsbeiwerk verfassen. Dieses Pflichtenheft beschreibt die zu erbringende Leistung (also was soll die Software wie machen). Je detailierter das Pflichtenheft ist, desto besser für dich.
In großen Projekten ist es die Regel, bei kleineren sollte man das aber auch versuchen durchzusetzen, dass zum Projektbeginn erstmal eine Konzeptphase startet (und auch bezahlt wird). Dort wird aus dem Pflichtenheft ein sogenanntes Feinkonzept. In diesem Feinkonzept werden alle Funktionen so detailiert wie irgendmöglich beschrieben.
Das Konzept muss dann vom Auftraggeber unterschrieben und freigegeben werden. Große Veränderungen an dem Konzept können nur noch über sogenannte Change Request Verfahren eingebracht werden. Ab wann es sich um große Veränderungen handelt, muss man mit gesundem Menschenverstand beurteilen. 
Change Request ziehen in der Regel auch zusätzlichen Aufwand (d.h. du kannst den zusätzlichen Aufwand auch extra geltend machen) nach sich.

Wenn die Software fertiggestellt wurde und alle im Feinkonzept festgehaltenen Funktionen vorhanden sind, wird getestet. Aus diesem Test entsteht dann letztenendes die Abnahme des Gewerkes. Dieses Abnahmeformular enthält z.B. alle im Test aufgefallene und noch offenen Fehlfunktionen mit entsprechender Terminierung, wann der Fehler behoben ist.

Sobald alle Fehler behoben sind und die Abnahme vollständig erteilt wurde, ist das Projekt abgeschlossen. Der Auftraggeber kann dann nicht ohne weiteres zusätzliche Funktionen einfordern usw., wobei trotzdem ein Recht auf Fehlerbehebung besteht.

Sollte der Auftraggeber bei der Abnahme nicht richtig getestet haben, oder ihm ist nicht aufgefallen, das bestimmte Funktionen nicht programmiert sind, hat er erstmal das Problem. Sicherlich muss man da dann schon kulant sein, aber das muss man halt Fall für Fall entscheiden. Beim ersten Kunden wäre ich sehr kulant   

Um jetzt auch noch bei der Fehlerbehebung und Erweiterung der Software Geld zu verdienen solltest du noch einen Softwarepflegevertrag abschließen. Da lässt du dir z.B. die Fehlerbehebung und sonstigen Service z.B. mit 10-15% deines Lizenzpreises vergüten.

Das ist zwar alles ziemlich viel Zeug, aber nur so kannst du dich wirklich absichern und kommst auf einen grünen Zweig. 

Ohne Feinkonzept z.B. geht es u.U. wie in diesem Dialog:

Firma: Oh schön, diese Art die Kundendaten zu verwalten ist nicht schlecht, aber könnten wir das nicht ein bischen anders machen?
du: Anders? Wie meinen Sie anders?
Firma: Naja, z.B. könnten wir doch die ganze Maske anders gestalten. Nehmen wir z.B. diesen roten Button da oben. Den hätte ich gerne links unten. Und das Feld mit dem Nachnamen sollte nicht nach dem Vornamen kommen, sondern als erstes Feld zur Eingabe erscheinen. 
du: Naja, aber da brauche ich bestimmt drei Tage dazu, und das war eigentlich nicht so ausgemacht.
Firma: Was interessiert mich schon, was wir ausgemacht haben. Ich finde einfach, dass das so besser ist, also machen wir das so!
du: Also gut.... Grummel

Drei Tage später:
Firma: Hmmm... Also ich weiß ja nicht.... Der Nachname da oben? Der gehört doch eigentlich zum Vornamen. Wieso machen wir das Feld nicht gleich nach dem Vornamen?
du: Aber sie haben doch letztesmal gesagt, dass sie das Feld oben haben möchten...
Firma: Ja, das stimmt schon. Aber jetzt wo ich das so sehe...? Das sieht nicht gut aus. Und denken Sie nur, die Frau Meier muss doch die ganzen Daten eingeben. Ich denke für die ist das viel leichter, wenn der Nachname nach dem Vornamen kommt... (Ruft Frau Meier ins Büro)
Wie finden Sie das Frau Meier?
Frau Meier: Hmmm.... Also ich vermisse auf der Eingabemaske noch das Feld für die Kundenkategorisierung und für den Geburtsort. Das brauchen wir da unbedingt noch mit drin....

usw.

Ich meine es kommt natürlich immer auf den Kunden an, aber das Beispiel ist frisch aus dem Leben gegriffen


----------



## DarthShader (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo bfsdasauge,

vielen vielen Dank für diese umfassende Antwort. Dein Text über den Ablauf eines solchen Vertrages sowie auch die amüsanten, wenn auch ernst zu nehmenden Beispiele haben mir wirklich sehr weiter geholfen.

Ich glaube das hat jetzt meine Fragen auf einen Schlag (vorerst  ) beantwortet. Ich werd mir das jetzt alles nochmal zu Gemüte führen und mich informieren, wie solche Verträge bzw. Konzeptionen auszusehen haben - falls dann noch Fragen aufkommen, hoffe ich Du schaust nochmal in diesem Thread vorbei


----------

